# Sigma 18-35 1.8 or EF 16-35 2.8 for 70D



## RichL (Dec 3, 2014)

Just want to start of by saying im totally new to this. Just bought a canon 70d last month with two kit lens the EFS 55-250mm and EFS 18-55mm. The lenses are OK and will get the job done but I want a wide-angle that is a little sharper. Im torn between these two lenses. Anyone have experience with either on a crop sensor?


----------



## RichL (Dec 3, 2014)

Forgot to post I will be shooting landscapes


----------



## meli (Dec 3, 2014)

18-35 is really great but no wide enough, 16-35 is meh, you should consider 10-18 for landscapes


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 3, 2014)

I guess that's the question. How wide do you want?


----------



## RichL (Dec 3, 2014)

Well I guess my question is will I be able to use the 16-35mm to its full benefit with a crop sensor?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 3, 2014)

RichL said:


> Well I guess my question is will I be able to use the 16-35mm to its full benefit with a crop sensor?


Canon 16-35mm F2.8 will give you reasonable image quality when used in F2.8 but the image will be great when used in F5.6.

The Sigma 18-35mm F1.8 will be very sharp when used in F2.8 but the zoom has a range not very exciting.


----------



## candc (Dec 3, 2014)

The sigma is better than the 16-35 on a crop body.


----------



## e17paul (Dec 3, 2014)

RichL said:


> Well I guess my question is will I be able to use the 16-35mm to its full benefit with a crop sensor?



The 16-35 will not give a really wide angle of view in a crop sensor, but will be slightly wider than the 18-55. If Loki g for something that the 18-55 cannot already give, then look at the Canon 10-18 or 10-22, or any of the Sigma options around the same focal length.


----------



## Slyham (Dec 3, 2014)

I have the 70D and the Sigma 18-35. I love the combination. I love it for low lighting situations and anything else I shoot with it. With that said my next lens purchase will be the 10-18 STM for landscape and architecture. I feel like 18 is not wide enough on a crop.

If you do not need a fast lens I would recommend the 10-18 or the 15-85. If you need a fast lens I would go with the Sigma or the 17-55 2.8.


----------



## tayassu (Dec 4, 2014)

The Sigma will be waaayyy better optically, but there are some AF inconsistencies and it is not weathersealed. 
For landscapes maybe also consider the Tokina 12-28, a great lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2014)

For landscape use, you would normally want more depth of field and that means smaller apertures. 

A wider angle lens will also help with depth of field. 

The 16-35mm f/4, or 15-85mm EF-s might be a better choice than either of those. The sigma lens is notated for being very difficult to autofocus, but it will focus accurately on the 70D using live dual pixel autofocus.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Dec 4, 2014)

RichL said:


> Well I guess my question is will I be able to use the 16-35mm to its full benefit with a crop sensor?


18mm in crop sensor is not wide enough. Both are very good lenses. If you are thinking about moving to FF in future, the 16-35mm will be better investment.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Dec 5, 2014)

It looks like you're not planning on full frame. I'm not sure why people say to buy full frame lenses as a better investment if you're not planning on it any time soon. The EFS lenses are so much cheaper. I would avoid the 16-35. You are way overpaying for something you won't benefit from. Get EFS lenses. Cheaper, smaller, lighter but can be great quality. Why not get the 17-55/2.8? Or a Tamron version. Or maybe the 10-18 which is small, cheap and great quality.


----------



## eninja (Dec 5, 2014)

RichL said:


> Just want to start of by saying im totally new to this. Just bought a canon 70d last month with two kit lens the EFS 55-250mm and EFS 18-55mm. The lenses are OK and will get the job done but I want a wide-angle that is a little sharper. Im torn between these two lenses. Anyone have experience with either on a crop sensor?



If you are on a budget, try efs 10-18 STM. I got one recently, IMO build is better than my EFS 18-55mm which I already sold long ago. 24mm Full Frame wise, not wide enough for tight subject distance. Normally, you must have 16mm full frame wise focal length for landscape. 

Check out some review on EFS 10-18 and start from there.


----------



## fragilesi (Dec 5, 2014)

eninja said:


> RichL said:
> 
> 
> > Just want to start of by saying im totally new to this. Just bought a canon 70d last month with two kit lens the EFS 55-250mm and EFS 18-55mm. The lenses are OK and will get the job done but I want a wide-angle that is a little sharper. Im torn between these two lenses. Anyone have experience with either on a crop sensor?
> ...



The old 10-22 isn't at all bad from my use of it. Does the 10-18 eclipse it now?


----------



## bholliman (Dec 5, 2014)

Mr_Canuck said:


> It looks like you're not planning on full frame. I'm not sure why people say to buy full frame lenses as a better investment if you're not planning on it any time soon. The EFS lenses are so much cheaper. I would avoid the 16-35. You are way overpaying for something you won't benefit from. Get EFS lenses. Cheaper, smaller, lighter but can be great quality.



+1 on getting EF-S lenses if you plan to stay with crop cameras. No reason to pay extra for more expensive EF lenses that are not better for your 70D than some excellent EF-S options. For landscape, I would recommend the EF-S 15-85 or EF-S 10-22 if you want UWA (the new 10-18 is also a great UWA option). I owned both when I was shooting crop and used them extensively for landscape work. 

The EF-S 17-55 2.8 is probably a better general purpose and portrait lens. I also owned one of these, but found that 17mm was often not wide enough for most landscapes. The same comment is true about the Sigma 18-35mm and Canon EF-S 18-135 STM lenses. Very good lenses, but I was never happy with 17 or 18mm at the wide end.


----------

